# Contessa 26 twice around the world engine less



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A French Canadian is setting sail in May of this year, in his Canadian built Contessa 26, singlehanded. Check out his site at peacefuljourney.ca

I particularly enjoyed his trip overview!! :

Start Date May 15, 2008 (Weather pending)
Approximate Finish Date June 2013
Starting Point Sandy Hook, New Jersey (USA)
Number of crew onboard 0
Total Distance ± 50 000 Nautical Miles(57 538 miles, 92 600 kms)

!


----------



## zaliasvejas (Jul 18, 2007)

That sounds like an undertaking!

I can't even imagine, how! 
I would like to do it alone on the simple side, but this is quite a trip. He will be out in the ocean for months... 
Good luck to him and hope this adventure takes off...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I know some stop are plan to resupply on the way. 
But most of the trip will be all long passage. With no engine I hope he got a lot's of book


----------



## zingaraiii (Jan 30, 2007)

I hope his navigation is better than his geographical knowledge.
JJT


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Check out this website for someone who did something very similiar. Atom Voyages | Voyaging Around the World on the Sailboat Atom with James and Mei


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Here's a 26 year old Aussie circumnavigating a Contessa 26

Home » Bigoceans | Tiny Boat

They should start a club!


----------

